# Przybilla out for season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- Charlotte Bobcats backup center Joel Przybilla will miss the remainder of the season with continued pain in his right knee.
> 
> The Bobcats on Thursday announced Przybilla will undergo another procedure to remove wires inserted in the knee after he twice tore his patella tendon. Przybilla has not played for Charlotte since March 7. He was acquired from Portland in a Feb. 24 trade that sent Gerald Wallace to the Trail Blazers.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6277196


----------

